# Moosing around...



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is my little man Moose... he loves to sit on his sister's head and sprawl.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh My!! He is getting so big!!
What a handsome boy!! 
How is big sister handing his puppy hood? Is she still being pretty passive, or is she starting to make some rules??
Pearl is still passive, only gets rough when Ferg gets totally obnoxious!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No one told Jackie about that old Hungarian saying, did they? "If you own a Vizsla, it lives on top of your head."


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Jackie is still impossibly patient with him... She is a great big sister. He always finds an opportunity to sit on her, even if it is in the middle of play time.


----------

